# My 2 year old cockapoo just started tearing in one eye



## senyma

I do did him bottled water and also have added some organic apple cider vinegar in his water dish and I keep his food and water bowls very clean. I would appreciate any advice. I have read some previous posts and hope you might have some additional information to share...Thanks Senyma (Joanne)


----------



## Tinman

Sorry I have none....
I have Ralph (black male) & ruby (red female)
They both drink and eat exactly the same.
Ralph's eyes are never runny etc, he has an occasional dry build up in the corner of his eye which is very easy to remove.
Ruby seems to have more eye gunk/tears/ and is harder to remove
Some dogs just seem more prone to it, and I think the lighter coloured the dog - the more it shows??


----------

